# best floaters?



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm looking for a "true" floater for my two tanks. One a npt. I don't want anything like duckweed. I want something with a little more mass to it that won't explode like duckweed. (Just something more manageable) I would love to have something that my boys can build bubble nests around, but something that still lets some light in. Preferably something I can get for not a lot of money on aquabid. Do you guys have any recommendations?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hornwort is a terrific floater plant imo and my fish love the stuff to hide in or lay around on it. 

Its also a very tough plant that can survive a variety of light and water conditions.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Frogbit, salivinia calcutta, salivinia minima, red root floaters. Salivinia minima can go like duckweed but looks way better imo.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Guppy grass also


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

Is hippy grass the actual grass that grows on the surface? I saw that somewhere once and I've never been able to figure out what it was.


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

Never mind. That's not it. Any idea of what I might be thinking of? Also your dog is adorable. He looks kind like my mutt.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm floating water wisteria clippings. It looks nice, actually.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

> Is hippy grass the actual grass that grows on the surface? I saw that somewhere once and I've never been able to figure out what it was.


I think you are possibly thinking of Asian watergrass (Hygroryza aristata). I have some in my tanks and it is a great plant. Doesn't make a mess like smaller floaters do, grows very quickly under strong light, and the roots trail right down into the water providing under surface cover for fish.


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

Just googled it and that's not it. It looked like hair grass on the surface...maybe I imagined it. I think I saw it in a YouTube video. Idk.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know of any other floating 'grass'. It wasn't something like riccia was it? Or maybe just hairgrass that they hadn't planted in?


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

No. It's possible what I saw was some sort of planter above the bowl. I just vaguely remember that it looked like fine grass ( like hair grass) growing on the surface of the water. Upwards as if the water was the soil.... apparently I've just been smoking something. Lol. Forget I said anything. I'm going to look into some of the suggestions y'all gave me. Thank you.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

alyssaanne said:


> Never mind. That's not it. Any idea of what I might be thinking of? Also your dog is adorable. He looks kind like my mutt.


Not sure what your thinking of, but I was thinking that you can float dhg also.

Thanks for the comment, he's half pit x half lab with a great personality.


----------

